# Did Ruth position herself to be noticed by Boaz?



## Kinkyhairlady (Aug 29, 2011)

I read the book of Ruth last night and I am kind if confused about how she met Boaz. In Ruth Ch.2 vs 2, Ruth ask Noemi to go out in the field and glean ears of corn after him in whose sight she shall find grace. Was she talking about Boaz noticing her or any man in general? Sounds like she knew what she wanted and positioned herself to get it.


----------



## myhair84 (Aug 29, 2011)

I don't think Naomi knew Boaz was there, I believe she was just talking about a man in general. I do think you are right about Ruth positioning herself to receive what she desired.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## Prudent1 (Aug 29, 2011)

Yes, she did. She had to exercise_ faith_ by getting up and going on about her daily activities after everything she'd been through. So, she was obedient and listened to Naomi's advice even though it likely didn't make a lot of sense to her at the time. IOW, she stayed occupied doing meaningful things. She did not _use what she had to get what she wanted_:blondboob ( as so many women attempt to do now). She was not pre-occupied with getting a man. God knew all along they would meet. Clearly she was open to the idea of being married again. The date has changed but the ways to a man of worth's heart still has not changed. What you are willing to show, you are willing to share. Youthful ignorance does not excuse everything:alcoholic  (not directed to you, rather a general statement). Good question. I love this bit of our history.


----------



## Kinkyhairlady (Aug 29, 2011)

Ok, It seemed like she knew of Boaz and wanted to position herself to be noticed. Smart woman. Unfortunately it does not work for everyone.


----------



## Ladybelle (Aug 29, 2011)

From my understanding of the story, Ruth didn't intentionally position herself to meet Boaz, she was being obedient to God and loyal to her mother-in-law, as a result of her good character, she became in position to meet Boaz. Had she not been loyal & selfless when it came to loving her mother-in-law or the Lord, she wouldn't have been in the position to meet Boaz. But nah, she certainly wasn't looking for a man when their relationship began.

I also took from the story that Boaz was also a very Godly man. Hence, they were both spiritually ready for their union. That is what makes the story so beautiful to me.


----------



## Prudent1 (Aug 29, 2011)

^^^ Yeah, the positioning was her _obedience_. Not being in a certain place at a certain time. That work she was doing in the fields was not glamorous at all. She didn't know anything about Boaz. She was from Moab. She'd never been to that country and had only second hand information she received from her husband and in-laws. Remember she and Naomi left after all of the men died. She was financially strapped. Naomi lost hope. She was _very_ bitter concerning the pending return to the land of the Jews. That's why she told the women to call her Mara upon her return. Mara literally means bitter. She may not have been able to do much about it but she and her husband knew God did not tell them to leave during that faminine. God did not want them in Moab. They made that decision themselves (y'all know how it is- then we try to blame everybody but us). To name those boys those names with such horrible meanings? Nah boo-boo, you made your bed. But neither woman returned with high expectancy. That's what makes the story so worthwhile. Another example of how God can fix our messes and bless us when things seem the absolute lowest as long as we position ourselves (mentally and spritually more than anything).


----------



## EbonyHairedPrincess (Aug 29, 2011)

Girl yes, and I would have too.  If my Mother told me to go to work at a company and be kind to the wealthy men so that they will bless me, I would do it.  If that wealthy man thinks I beautiful and wants to marry me, that would be fine with me also  .


----------



## Guitarhero (Aug 29, 2011)

Kinkyhairlady said:


> Ok, It seemed like she knew of Boaz and wanted to position herself to be noticed. Smart woman. Unfortunately it does not work for everyone.



I wonder about it as well and believe that too many people are not certain where the Boaz is.  So many might appear to be a spiritual Boaz but they are corrupt within.


----------



## silenttullip (Sep 4, 2011)

@ it not always working for everyone… 
Ruth 2:1-12 In verse 4 you see Boaz wasn't in town when she started in his field so she didn't see him and couldn't have positioned herself to get with him. 
Ruth’s commitment to Naomi and openness to follow God is what enabled God to use Naomi to position Ruth properly and have Boaz notice her… It was Naomi's "turf" so she most likely knew what and how to go about things for example the laying at the feet that took place later. It does always work for everyone, but we have to observe / analyze how we got in the position and if it’s the right time. God’s time…  She obtained the position by positive actions that were pure in heart, which led to positive responses that would fill her heart. At least I hope lol. It's good because it shows even out of some peoples disobedience someone's obedience can make it all change.


----------



## Coffee (Sep 4, 2011)

I think God positioned Ruth to be noticed by Boaz.


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Sep 5, 2011)

Prudent1 said:


> She was not pre-occupied with getting a man. God knew all along they would meet.



This is key. She was concerned about obedience to God, NOT getting a man.  

OP you should take note of that. You are messing yourself up. God isn't doing it. You're doing a good job of it by yourself. You're too preoccupied with getting a man and it isn't healthy. It could seriously result in you getting into a situation that is harmful to you. let it GO. All your worrying hasn't made a  man appear yet. and it won't.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Sep 5, 2011)

I think Ruth and Esther are two examples of women who were in the right position to be noticed by the men in their lives.  They were obedient to God (who worked through Naomi and Hegai).


----------



## Kinkyhairlady (Sep 5, 2011)

nathansgirl1908 said:


> This is key. She was concerned about obedience to God, NOT getting a man.
> 
> OP you should take note of that. You are messing yourself up. God isn't doing it. You're doing a good job of it by yourself. You're too preoccupied with getting a man and it isn't healthy. It could seriously result in you getting into a situation that is harmful to you. let it GO. All your worrying hasn't made a  man appear yet. and it won't.



nathansgirl1908

Honestly I think about getting married but I don't put the effort in going out to find a man. I do my daily routine and go to church on Sundays and pray. Mentally I may want a relationship but I am not out there chasing a man. I think my Boaz will find me when I'm ready for him. God is still preparing me because if a Boaz came before me right now I am not sure I would be able to handle him. I don't think I'm screwing anything up, I'm just not fully prepared and I know this.


----------



## Laela (Sep 7, 2011)

^^^Kinkyhairlady, I pray you don't get 'stuck' in a 'routine'' concerning church, it can lead to being _religious_. Nothing wrong with desiring a mate, try not to keep it TOO real..though..  

 I believe we are spiritual beings having a human experience; when that 'human' side pokes through...go hide in the Spirit, to keep from sinning against your God. That is paramount. It is OK to _express _your desire for a mate, just try not let it consume you, because that can cause you to stumble and take away your focus from your REAL LOVE. He knows you desire a mate. He knows. Just trust Him and you do this by letting Him be God and go about your life, serving Him the best you know how.. He'll give you only the best in your life, and had already promised so in Jeremiah 29. All you have to do is Love Him with all your heart, mind and soul. He'll take care of the rest.. How? Through the Holy Spirit, He will guide you, will position the right people in your life and to make ways you don't ever believe possible.  If you're in tune with Him, you'll hear Him and follow His lead, by making the right steps and doing/saying the right thing, thus exercising your faith in Him.

I look forward to hearing your testimony...

God bless you, sis!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 7, 2011)

beautifully put...



Laela said:


> ^^^@Kinkyhairlady, I pray you don't get 'stuck' in a 'routine'' concerning church, it can lead to being _religious_. Nothing wrong with desiring a mate, try not to keep it TOO real..though..
> 
> *I believe we are spiritual beings having a human experience; when that 'human' side pokes through...go hide in the Spirit, to keep from sinning against your God.* That is paramount. It is OK to _express _your desire for a mate, just try not let it consume you, because that can cause you to stumble and take away your focus from your REAL LOVE. He knows you desire a mate. He knows. Just trust Him and you do this by letting Him be God and go about your life, serving Him the best you know how.. He'll give you only the best in your life, and had already promised so in Jeremiah 29. All you have to do is Love Him with all your heart, mind and soul. He'll take care of the rest.. How? Through the Holy Spirit, He will guide you, will position the right people in your life and to make ways you don't ever believe possible. If you're in tune with Him, you'll hear Him and follow His lead, by making the right steps and doing/saying the right thing, thus exercising your faith in Him.
> 
> ...


----------



## Coffee (Sep 8, 2011)

I wasn't looking for a mate when I met my hubby. I was working, going to school, working out, going to church and doing things with friends.


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Sep 8, 2011)

Kinkyhairlady said:


> nathansgirl1908
> 
> Honestly I think about getting married but I don't put the effort in going out to find a man. I do my daily routine and go to church on Sundays and pray. Mentally I may want a relationship but I am not out there chasing a man. I think my Boaz will find me when I'm ready for him. God is still preparing me because if a Boaz came before me right now I am not sure I would be able to handle him. I don't think I'm screwing anything up, I'm just not fully prepared and I know this.



I'm sorry but your numerous posts and threads on the issue say otherwise. And if you feel you aren't prepared then why do you make so many posts complaining about how God hasn't sent you a man yet?  If you don't think you could handle it now, then it shouldnt be an issue.  You don't have to put effort into going out and finding a man. You just have to enjoy life.


----------



## makeupgirl (Sep 8, 2011)

nathansgirl1908 said:


> I'm sorry but your numerous posts and threads on the issue say otherwise. And if you feel you aren't prepared then why do you make so many posts complaining about how God hasn't sent you a man yet? If you don't think you could handle it now, then it shouldnt be an issue. You don't have to put effort into going out and finding a man. You just have to enjoy life.


 
Don't you think you could be a little bit more nicer and compassionate?  OP or anyone else is entitled to feel whatever way they want to and if she has questions or has different threads regarding preparation for marriage or marriage in general or anything else she desires, don't knock her or anyone else about it.  It's want she wants to focus on and maybe there is a reason for that.  We as christians already get bashed, ridcule, hated on by the world.  So what's the point if we're getting it from our own family?  

OP, it's a good thing that you have the questions and the threads that you have because it may be beneficial to someone else, as well as yourself so keep the faith and continue to allow God to work in your life.


----------



## makeupgirl (Sep 8, 2011)

The whole point of Ruth and even Esther was that God placed them where he placed them according to his will to meet their spouses.  He placed them because he knew that it was their season for marriage but also because he knew it was the time for them to be the helpmet and for the guys to meet their helpmet.  We don't know when, where, how, or even why when we actually meet them.  As far as we know, we have already met them but the Lord is allowing this opportunity to depend on him in all areas, especially the love life.


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Sep 8, 2011)

makeupgirl said:


> Don't you think you could be a little bit more nicer and compassionate?  OP or anyone else is entitled to feel whatever way they want to and if she has questions or has different threads regarding preparation for marriage or marriage in general or anything else she desires, don't knock her or anyone else about it.  It's want she wants to focus on and maybe there is a reason for that.  We as christians already get bashed, ridcule, hated on by the world.  So what's the point if we're getting it from our own family?
> 
> OP, it's a good thing that you have the questions and the threads that you have because it may be beneficial to someone else, as well as yourself so keep the faith and continue to allow God to work in your life.



Don't even compare this to Christian ridicule and bashing. And even as Christians, we can be firm. The fact I expressed concern about her situation shows compassion.  But also as Christians, we have a duty not to just stand there and watch someone struggling with an issue. She asks for input. We give it. Just because it isn't what she may want to hear doesn't mean it isn't compassionate or nice.  The truth hurts sometimes.


----------



## makeupgirl (Sep 8, 2011)

nathansgirl1908 said:


> Don't even compare this to Christian ridicule and bashing. And even as Christians, we can be firm. The fact I expressed concern about her situation shows compassion. But also as Christians, we have a duty not to just stand there and watch someone struggling with an issue. She asks for input. We give it. Just because it isn't what she may want to hear doesn't mean it isn't compassionate or nice. The truth hurts sometimes.


 
No, our duty as Christians is to spread the gospel of Christ first and foremost, everything else is secondary such as being compassionate, understanding, sympathatic, etc, etc. Be firm is good thing when it doesn't come with answers that can be hurtful or judgmental. You don't have to know what someone is going through but being sympathatic and compassionate is something that we as Christians are suppose to be. Yes, she asked for input and her input was regarding Ruth, which was probably a bible study question and she came to us to get answers to that particular question.  She didn't mention that she was looking for anyone, or wanting to get married, or focusing on a man.  How she feels, what she wants regarding that area of her life is between her and God.  

I'm glad that you love single life: great for you.  Some people are not.  or some people are happy being single but still want to have that companionship.  Whatever the deal is, it's their business.  It seems like in all your post you're judging someone for feeling the way they do.  If anyone wants to complain, chase a guy, blog about how much they want to be married or anything else under the sun. It's not your business, your problem or mines.  It's between them and God when that question that has been asked is answered.


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Sep 8, 2011)

makeupgirl said:


> She didn't mention that she was looking for anyone, or wanting to get married, or focusing on a man.



you can't be serious. She has written post after post about wanting a man.


----------



## makeupgirl (Sep 9, 2011)

nathansgirl1908 said:


> you can't be serious. She has written post after post about wanting a man.



Not in this thread and who cares, she wants companionship. There is nothing wrong with that, even being happily single. However, there is a season for everything, which includes the season for being single and the season of marriage. Who decides the   season? God himself. It's by faith that whatever we desire that is in accordance to his word will come to pass. The bible said, delight yourself in the Lord and shall give you the desires of your heart".  

Have you ever stepped back and wondered why you are content being single right now?  It may be that you have come to a place where you have either surrendered your desire and have decided by faith to allow yourself to the authority of God to lead and guide you in this particular season in your life or your reasons are something else, like fear. Nothing is wrong with those reasons but understand that God has different plans and maybe some of the desires, being with someone is apart of that plan.  "faith is the evidence of things hope for and the evidence of things unseen". "without faith it's impossible to please God". (hebrews 11:1,6).  

The desires of her heart is hers alone. Respect that.


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Sep 9, 2011)

makeupgirl said:


> Not in this thread and who cares, she wants companionship. There is nothing wrong with that, even being happily single. However, there is a season for everything, which includes the season for being single and the season of marriage. Who decides the   season? God himself. It's by faith that whatever we desire that is in accordance to his word will come to pass. The bible said, delight yourself in the Lord and shall give you the desires of your heart".


yes, she has done it in this forum, the relationship forum, and the off topic forum.  




> Have you ever stepped back and wondered why you are content being single right now?  It may be that you have come to a place where you have either surrendered your desire and have decided by faith to allow yourself to the authority of God to lead and guide you in this particular season in your life or your reasons are something else, like fear. Nothing is wrong with those reasons but understand that God has different plans and maybe some of the desires, being with someone is apart of that plan.  "faith is the evidence of things hope for and the evidence of things unseen". "without faith it's impossible to please God". (hebrews 11:1,6).
> 
> The desires of her heart is hers alone. Respect that.



it's because I enjoy a simple life. I think marriage is too complicated and not all it's cracked up to be. There's no fear. I was never super boy crazy. If I liked a guy, then I was into him, but I was never a woman who NEEDED a man for companionship. I have so many other ways to have that without all the extraness that comes with dealing with dudes for the long haul. There was one man I could see myself married to, but our relationship ended. Looking back I realize that I would have been unhappy being married to him or anyone else for that matter.  And to keep it real, I have kept carnal desires in check mainly because I made a decision long ago to wait until marriage for sex. And that's why I think God wants that: so people aren't so consumed by lust and sex that they put their focus on trying to get laid.


----------



## makeupgirl (Sep 9, 2011)

nathansgirl1908 said:


> it's because I enjoy a simple life. I think marriage is too complicated and not all it's cracked up to be. There's no fear. I was never super boy crazy. If I liked a guy, then I was into him, but I was never a woman who NEEDED a man for companionship. I have so many other ways to have that without all the extraness that comes with dealing with dudes for the long haul. There was one man I could see myself married to, but our relationship ended. Looking back I realize that I would have been unhappy being married to him or anyone else for that matter. And to keep it real, I have kept carnal desires in check mainly because I made a decision long ago to wait until marriage for sex. And that's why I think God wants that: so people aren't so consumed by lust and sex that they put their focus on trying to get laid.


 
I like your testimony and all of us can use the experiences and testimony given to us from God to uplift his people.  I love that you're able to keep that focus and not dwell on the fact that you're single and that you decided to wait until marriage for sex.  If I could go back in time, I would have waited but I didn't know Christ at the time I lost my virginity.  

I did meet someone yesterday and although I was strongly attracted to him, I stand firm in wanting to focus on my relationship with God first and for further preparation so I don't fail him in marriage.  

I actually do find myself enjoy being single.  Example, I'm going on a trip next week with my aunt and maybe if I was married I probably wouldn't be able to do this but I still don't know what it's going to be like when I get married.  I know I probably won't be able to do this when and if I have kids.  So there are some parts of single life I love. Plus, I love having my full size bed to myself, especially as a wild sleeper that I am.


----------

